# Guadalupe River-Is my boat too big??



## Giddyup (Dec 28, 2017)

I live near the Guadalupe River outside of Cuero and have access to a private boat ramp. My boat is a 20' Empire aluminum boat (1/8" thickness all welded) with a 115hp. I have not put the boat in the river yet but was wondering if parts of the river will be too shallow for my boat to go through. From looking at satellite maps there are numerous areas of shallow water but I don't know how shallow. Just wondering if anyone has any input. I would be fine with getting out and pushing the boat through if that is necessary. Thanks


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

If been up around cuero in a few of my boats it depends where you put in a lot of shallow rapids here and there that consist if rock and sand stone then an occasional gravel basis your 11t a jet drive if not I would avoid the shallow areas of chewed up a lot of props trying to skim over shallows in that country !just my 2 cents 


Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Giddyup (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks for the info. How shallow are these spots? Less than a foot?


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Yes some spots less than a good sorry last post spell check messed up I was asking if your boat was a tunnel or jet drive

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Giddyup (Dec 28, 2017)

Yep, the river is too shallow in spots. I got on the river yesterday and found I have about a mile of river that I can navigate. Just too shallow for my boat in spots. Yes, my boat has a tunnel but it doesn't do me any good. Motor still hangs too low. I don't usually do much shallow water running so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Giddyup said:


> Yep, the river is too shallow in spots. I got on the river yesterday and found I have about a mile of river that I can navigate. Just too shallow for my boat in spots. Yes, my boat has a tunnel but it doesn't do me any good. Motor still hangs too low. I don't usually do much shallow water running so it doesn't bother me.


Glad you answered your own?/?? I was just not familiar with that River ...Most rivers I run catfishing(example) Colorado above Bay City a few miles it gets shallow/loggy ,sand gravel bars ..So smaller lighter is better.and that includes motor as hp goes up(weight) so does transom goes down at low or no speed.In case you gota drag it through some rough spots.A time or 2 had to remove motor and lay amidship to to level out boat for easier draging..

Just remember there is too small I had a 12 f maybe 40" wide and it was Ok in calm water but once you get back to boat ramp where Wake boarders and Skiers run and throw wakes that will swamp ya..only a few have enough Respect to slow ...So 14 would be my minimum with 48' bottom (with some side heigth)..and tiller motor 20-30hp (trying to keep transom weight down)..over 16 gets too hard to drag.........Catfishbeerdrink got right rig open
nice length light 40hp ok on bigger..

Sure above is not a rule Just what I exp in my time.My fav boat of all time for river/bay 13f Boston Whaler cause it could take Rough Water and still small enough to drag if ya had too..I big guy and I could hang over side and wrestle in a 43# myPB withou any fear of taking on water..It was open and could fly if need be with a that 40hp draging it over gravel made me cringe though

Sure bigger is better But in shallow narrow rivers the got limits


----------



## Giddyup (Dec 28, 2017)

I have been shopping around lately for a smaller boat. I was just hoping mine would work out. Living so close to the river I sure would like to learn how to fish it.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, that sled will be too big for the Guadalupe anywhere above Victoria.


----------

